# rough in height



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me

What is the REASON the U.P.C. requires the p-trap of a clothes washer to be to be roughed in six inches above finish floor (weir hiegth).


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

one man show said:


> Can someone tell me
> 
> What is the REASON the U.P.C. requires the p-trap of a clothes washer to be to be roughed in six inches above finish floor (weir hiegth).


Look at what the requirement for the vent of the same fixture is and you will probably find your answer.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*p-trap rough in*

I must be really really stupid cause i just dont get it ..Please explain..

I did however get an explaination from a gentleman named phillip ribbs plumbing and mechanical consultant and code development, teaches plumbing and mech codes.
what is your explaination and we will see if u two genuises agree.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

If you are asking this question you are probably not qualified to be installing it anyway.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

one man show said:


> I must be really really stupid
> 
> u two genuises agree.


Gotta love them handymen...:whistling


----------

